# Solved: 192.168.2.1 won't load...



## tyamass (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi-

I'm trying to convert my parents wireless from unsecure to WPA secured. They have a Belkin Router and a Belkin Range Extender. I was able to access the settings page by going to 192.168.2.1 about an hour ago, and got the security set up just fine...

The problem arose when I realized they had a Range Extender (which I hadn't configured, and as of now is no longer connected to the network). I found a useful pdf from Belkin about how to add the Range Extender to the network, the first step of which is accessing the network settings again at 192.168.2.1, BUT when I enter that address the page just says "waiting for 192.168.2.1" and never loads... I've checked the settings and this address is still the gateway.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Use a wired connection all configurations.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Many times, you have to connect the range extender directly to a machine and manually configure it before putting it into the network.


----------



## SamuraiJakkass86 (Dec 7, 2007)

try typing launchmodem in the address bar instead of the gateway IP?


----------



## tyamass (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey-

Thanks for the responses, sadly they haven't worked... Right now I'm writing this while wired to the router (I have my wireless on this laptop turned off, so the wired connection is working, but still won't load the 192.168.2.1 page). I tried lauchmodem and the browser just did a google search for "launchmodem.

I'll try being wired to the Range Extender, but I'm honestly also concerned that I can't communicate/ adjust any settings on my router right now.

Any other ideas?

Was considering trying to start fresh, turn the router off, reset the connection and start all over again. Is this an amazingly stupid idea?

Thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Using the wired connection you have right now, let's see this.

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## tyamass (Dec 26, 2007)

hey-

Thanks for all the responses... I ended up resetting the router, starting over and calling Belkin support- the starting over fixed the page not loading issue. As for the range extended problem: the issue was that the RE can't work on a WPA secured network, so I switched to WEP and we're all set!

Thanks again-


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

